# guppy's 20 gallon



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I am hardscaping this what I got so far tell me what you think.










-The rock on the far left has been moved so it points more vertical


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks good to me! I like it!


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Make the substrate slant up more


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hmm..... you need taller rocks unless you are planning to use tall plants such as vals or giant hair grass behind the bunch of rocks to make them not seem as short. Also use a low foreground such as glosso, et, or hc so it'll not block the rocks. Mid ground could be something like petite nana, or something red like rotala goias. Just my few cents.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree with turtlehead if you are going to only use rocks as hardscape I think they should be bigger. If you go for a really low forground you could make it work it just seems like your not using the whole tank.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Well I didnt really have a say in what rocks I got... They are just what arrived and what Im stuck with. So basically making the best with what I have.


----------



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

I think it'll work fine - just keep the front stuff low and the fish small. Nice arrangement.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I think it looks well, Shane. What plants are you going to use?


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Im thinking HC or glosso for the foreground, Bylax in the midground, Some Ludwiga and Tonia for the backround.


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

Looks Sweet!


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Now just to add water...


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Alright here is what I have so far.










I will be taking out the plants on the left front they are just there for temporary.
In between the rocks Im thinking about using moss tied to rock. As for the midground I dont know what to use at the moment but a whole downoi midground would be nice =]


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice U shaped layout, I would recommend adding tall plants to the back of the two bunches.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Heres an update after I worked on cleaning all the algae out of it after I was gone for two weeks.

Before








After









I know its not done yet. Still looking for more plants to add and remove. Please leave feedback.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Looking good. I agree with turtlehead. I like the idea of tall plants in the back it looks a little two open. I also think the hole in the center needs something. Atleast something to cover the substrate. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks great! What is the species of plant in the back on the left? The tall ones that make this scape look like a tropical island with palm trees to me?


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Tonina sp. manaus. there is some on the right side it just hasnt grown tall enough to see it yet =] Yeah I know I need some more plants...just give some ideas on what might work. I was thking about eriocaulon's or downoi. I was also thinking about getting tonina sp belem on the right side and adding a few stems of ludwiga sp. guinea on either side.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Looks way better once you added the long stem plants. Good Job.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I really like your layout and can't wait to see it in a few weeks. keep it up


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

The tank looks great. I love the look of rocks and blyxa. Where did you get the rocks?


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

20 gallon
65 watt compact flourcent

5# co2 tank
ADA beatle diffuser
ADA powersand
ADA aquasoil amazonia

Hardscape: Okho stone (PM me if you would want to get some)

Plants: HC, Ammania sp. 'bonsai', Blyax japonica, Lindera sp. 'India', Tonina sp.?, Dwarf Riccia.

Fish: 5 Oto's, 1 Dwarf puffer, Pair of Dicrossus filamentosus.


----------

